# Plastic cap on front bumper



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

There are 2 plastic caps on the front bumper, one on each side... they are about 8 inches long and I cannot figure out what they are there for! Any ideas???


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*ROW option?*

Headlamp washers/wipers?


----------



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

PaulZooms said:


> Headlamp washers/wipers?


I just looked at the MKV jetta and saw that it had the same thing... There is an option on the eos to have this... but it only takes up a quarter the size of the whole plastic cap and is separated from the rest of the cap like below... 

what else could it have been used for? just a dumb piece of plastic if you ask me...


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Pure 100% speculation on my part. The original design was for headlight washer & wipers and the wipers never made it into production. Cap on the new, redesigned, EOS are much smaller. Here's a vid of the washer in action.


----------

